# 2018 tiguan Automatic head lights not turning off



## Advantage491 (Aug 5, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan Automatic Headlights*

I just purchased a 2018 Tiguan, and when headlights are turned to auto it still keeps the headlights in regardless how bright is outside. I have check the light setting per manual and it does get me the option to hanger the sensitivity for when the turn on or off. I have the se which said it's a feature


----------



## Advantage491 (Aug 5, 2017)

Does not give me the option *


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

There is no sensitivity setting on the auto headlights. Is it that your head and tail lights are always on? You do have LED drls that will be on as long as the engine is running and the parking brake isn't set. 

If it seems like it's on when you don't expect it to be, take it to the dealer. The light sensor could be defective. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Are DRLs activated? I've run on auto headlights for years - I never touch the dial, ever. It just works. If DRLs are activated they will be on all the time but might be able to be switched off in options but why bother - aren't they safer?


----------



## Advantage491 (Aug 5, 2017)

Under the "lights" setting there is no option to change the sensitivity, and when in Autonmode the headlights are constantly on.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Advantage491 said:


> Under the "lights" setting there is no option to change the sensitivity, and when in Autonmode the headlights are constantly on.


I've had several VWs with auto headlights and no way to adjust sensitivity - I think that's a dead-end.

Are you sure daytime running lights (DRLs) are not enabled? If they are your lights will always be on, day and night.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Take a photo of it in the sunlight with it in auto. Again, DRLs run as long as the parking brake is not engaged. Just make sure you're seeing the actual headlights, sidemarkers and taillights lit. If it is in fact running all the lights during daylight take it in to get the sensor checked. It's new and under warranty. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Advantage491 (Aug 5, 2017)

Can't figure out how to load a picture but can confirm with headlight set to auto headlights, tail lights, and corner lights are on in the full sun. Even direct the car to have the sensor (I think it's on Reese view mirror) to have full sun no shade.


----------



## Advantage491 (Aug 5, 2017)

Also I do have the led DRL, car looks sweet when I have auto turned off....


----------



## hoczero (Nov 2, 2012)

Some times is your the outside light the will cause them to stay on inexperience the same on my cc they are days the a noob my lights are on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkaiser87 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm seeing the same issue with my SE as well. On the "Auto" setting, the low beam lights are on, as well as the side markers and tail lights. The manual shows that the low light sensor is in the rear view mirror base. IAW the manual, there should be a setting in the infotainment menu, but I also don't see it.


----------



## Darrell smith (Aug 19, 2017)

I am having same issue with 2018 Tiguan SEL. I took it to my dealer and was no help. He claimed was supposed to be that way. this doesn't make seem to me, even my navigation thinks the lights are on and is in night mode. Who should I talk too?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Darrell smith said:


> I am having same issue with 2018 Tiguan SEL. I took it to my dealer and was no help. He claimed was supposed to be that way. this doesn't make seem to me, even my navigation thinks the lights are on and is in night mode. Who should I talk too?


Your dealer is wrong. Mine works just fine in the Auto mode--during the day the headlights are not on, but when I drive into the garage or a tunnel or if it darkens and starts to rain they come on automatically. If I remember correctly the manual explains exactly how they operate so perhaps you could show your dealer the manual.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Darrell smith said:


> I am having same issue with 2018 Tiguan SEL. I took it to my dealer and was no help. He claimed was supposed to be that way. this doesn't make seem to me, even my navigation thinks the lights are on and is in night mode. Who should I talk too?


If it was me I'd talk to the sales manager or your sales guy and have him/her grab a key to another '18 Tiguan on the lot and an advisor or somebody from Service and show them the problem with the two cars more or less side by side.
Shouldn't be necessary and they should have gotten it the first time. A lot of the complaints you get on newer cars are just bonkers though so a lot of times something like that will go to a more junior tech for a preliminary verification and maybe thats where the breakdown was. Regardless, once you've proven there's a real issue like that they should be able to find a solution pretty quickly I'd think, pending part availability of course.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know where is the light sensor on MK2 SEL? We are on second weekmof owning Tiguan MK2 SEL and light Auto function keeps light on all the time, no matter how bright it is outside. Auto is the same as ON. Also, the Nav is always in Night mode when is configured to out. When I flip the light swith to OFF manualy Nav turn to Day setting.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

I should have read all the posts and manual.
SEL-P has auto dimming mirror, all below have plain regular rearview mirror witout sensor. If auto option relays on sensor in the rear view mirror, VW should have given us a switch witout auto option as well. Can someone confirm SEL auto function works? Also does anyone have good picture showing rear view mirror on the SEL-P, It seams that SEL stics far lower than SEL-P.


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

I have same situation 2018 Tiq SE, in Auto the headlights rear tailights are constantly on ,sun ,dont matter, went to my dealirship service ,the whole shop 5-6 pepole sworm the car ,they bought another new Tiq next mine was sun out ,both acted same in auto mode light on period ,so they say in book said in Auto hedlights Drl to be on. Yes the rain light sensor is up at rer view miror holder, but dont matter i tryed strong led flashlight still lights vere on.
VW is at fault ,is either not connected to sensor up there ,only SEL -P with rain sensor etc more premium priced cars, is a VW copout.
same with phone mic cuts out when ignition turn of, iam on phone sudenly on other end canot hear me ,dealer had no clue, i had to determin this .after 35 40 second of ignition turn of everything dies in car except radio bluetooth stil works the phone call does not gets cut just mic in car, so i have to use phone with ign on. its silly way VW builds cars ,... frustrating. yes they in windshield labes writen for SE that Auto headlight in car ,ia buy car for over 40 yrs all had headlight sensors to adjust ,etc. here 21 st century VW short cuting us.


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ye one more thing with lights, in the trunk-luggage compartment is a light ,but never went on so they checked that out find the wire was disconnected ,that was easy repair [probably the mexican assembler fall asleep or had one too many tequila...lol


----------



## juan.beltran (Sep 6, 2017)

Does anyone know how vw is going to resolve the issue on the headlights not turning off when set to automatic. 
Also is anyone having a problem with the one touch windows down? Mine stop as soon as i release. 
Thanks!


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

No idea, I thought it was pretty weird as well. Most likely a software update at some point. The one touch windows are doing better on mine now.
The first few days I don't think I got to the "click" but I got used to them. I am coming from a 2010 Golf that only needed a light tap for the one-touch.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

juan.beltran said:


> Does anyone know how vw is going to resolve the issue on the headlights not turning off when set to automatic.
> Also is anyone having a problem with the one touch windows down? Mine stop as soon as i release.
> Thanks!


My headlights turn off and on fine when set to automatic--SEL P.

Try resetting the windows--hold the button down then up through a couple of complete up and down cycles--this usually corrects the problem.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

One-touch windows on MQB Volkswagens work differently than previous generations. The switch has two detents one after the next. If you push/pull to the first detent the window stops as soon as you let go. If you push/pull to the second detent it activates the one-touch feature.

I have not had any issues with the auto-headlights on my SEL-P.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know where is the light sensor in SEL and below? Our SEL auto headlights stay always and Nav (configured to Auto) is always in night mode when the headlights switch is in auto or in on position. I have not seen any confirmation of auto headlights working properly on any trim but SEL-P. The SEL-P has auto dimming mirrors, can anyone with the auto dimming mirror cover light sensor at the back of the mirror and see if that is the sensor that controls lights as well, thanks.
BTW, Our Golf SEL Autoheadlight and Nav are working as expected and the light sensor is where rain sensor is for auto wipers which Tiguan SEL and below does not have either.
I think VW has redefined what Auto Headlight is for Tiguan, at least SEL and below.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Did some more searching, SEL has windshield installed sensor P/N 8U0.955.559 which is humidity sensor used by ac. No light sensor, which I presume is the reason we have no Auto Headlights.









This is what 2017 Tigual SEL 4Motion LWB has without working Auto Headlight (lights are alwasy on when switch is in Auto position).

















This one is what 2015 Golf TSI has with working Auto Headlights (lights turn on and off depending of light conditios outside).


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

juan.beltran said:


> Does anyone know how vw is going to resolve the issue on the headlights not turning off when set to automatic.


Are you sure it's not the coming/leaving home feature - they come on when you unlock and stay on for a period after you lock the car, so you can see where you're walking?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

richyrich999 said:


> Are you sure it's not the coming/leaving home feature - they come on when you unlock and stay on for a period after you lock the car, so you can see where you're walking?


I don't know about OP but I know my lights are on at all times because the Android Auto map is always set to night mode.


----------



## juan.beltran (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes I'm sure its not that feature. I took it in to have a vw tech to look at it. He confirmed they were not working correctly.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Headlight not turning off on the 2018 Tiguan when in auto*

I bought my 2018 SEL Tiguan last week and had the same issue I contacted the VW and they send me to the dealer. I took it back yesterday the service rep at (Hamilton VW, NJ) was very helpful, he diagnosed the car and could find the fault. This morning I received a called back from the service rep. he told me they had a fix for my car and I could bring the car back in for him to take a second look at it. 30 minutes my car auto light is working fine the navigation is not staying in night mode and the low beam is turning off during the day. the light come on automatic when the car enter a tunnel or at night. Contact your dealer there is a fix out there as of today good luck.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

antsman12 said:


> I bought my 2018 SEL Tiguan last week and had the same issue I contacted the VW and they send me to the dealer. I took it back yesterday the service rep at (Hamilton VW, NJ) was very helpful, he diagnosed the car and could find the fault. This morning I received a called back from the service rep. he told me they had a fix for my car and I could bring the car back in for him to take a second look at it. 30 minutes my car auto light is working fine the navigation is not staying in night mode and the low beam is turning off during the day. the light come on automatic when the car enter a tunnel or at night. Contact your dealer there is a fix out there as of today good luck.


Any chance you could post invoice/work order from dealer? Or at least tell us what they did.
Thanks


----------



## juan.beltran (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks. That's good to know


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I am sorry, I don't have a copy of the work order. They performed a software configuration on the central electronics control module.


----------



## poorboy17 (Jun 27, 2017)

I work at a VW dealer in the service dept. as a service advisor. We had this issue with all of our 2018 tiguans and VW did a remote software update to resolve the issue.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Fixed*

Just got back from the dealer. 
MY18 Tiguan uses light sensor which is mounted in the middle forward section of the deshboard (AC uses it as well), not as a I though the one mounted on the rear view mirror. BTW S does not have sensor by the mirror at all.
It took a while for the techs to diagnose the problem, and thhey had to open line case with VW to get directions.
Bottom line is they were told to "perform module configuration/adaptation on central electronics J519" whatever that means.
Headlights and Nav works as it should in Auto mode now.
Sorry if I couse any confusion with other posts


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

My lights are finally auto after taking it to the dealership. :beer:


----------



## juan.beltran (Sep 6, 2017)

I took my Tiguan in. Software update. All fixed. Still having a problem with the auto windows. Stopped working after i left the dealer


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just notice that my cornering (fog light on at slow speed turn) lights don’t come on while turning overy time. It is intermittent, restart seams to bring it back. Similar when reversing fogs don't turn on. I did not notice that issue before reprograming for Auto lights mulfunction.


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Headlight automatic dont work on 2018 SE*

I have same problem on my 2 month old Tiquan 18 SE, i took it ot dealer and they said it have ot work that way [not to go off in daylight]
I would like to know if this update on module is also for SE model car? Since above the guy have SEL?
Please let me know thanks


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Gyuri121 said:


> I have same problem on my 2 month old Tiquan 18 SE, i took it ot dealer and they said it have ot work that way [not to go off in daylight]
> I would like to know if this update on module is also for SE model car? Since above the guy have SEL?
> Please let me know thanks


Go to different dealer, and or chat with VW care directly. It is not normal operation and is not trim dependent.


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine works as it should, unless auto switch is pulled to have fog lights on at the same time, then low beans go on but just low beams no tails


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

amorek13 said:


> Mine works as it should, unless auto switch is pulled to have fog lights on at the same time, then low beans go on but just low beams no tails



Do you have disabled the DRL's? Do you have dimming rear view mirror with integrated sensor?


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

According to *this* thread, there is an fix for this problem. It seems to be common right now.


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Drl no disabled, mirror with sensors, sel prem


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

*Auto headlights not functioning.*

I had the dealer tell me the same thing, this is how they function (stay on). I told him, if you can tell me one good reason they stay on, and the map display goes to night mode, I will believe you.

He could not give me a good reason, and I gave him the software update number, d here in this string. They gave me a loaner Tig, while they fixed my lights. And yes, The S and SE have the same issues. The loaner was an S the Tig they brought out to show me they all work this way (headlights) was an SE. 

They did the software update and all is well. Sort of. I am very happy with the car, cornering lights, headlights and all the crash avoidance goodies, but what I did notice, when going under a freeway overpass, the lights come on, and shut right off again after I pass the overpass. There is no delay. The Ford Edge that I had, also with auto headlights had a delay of a few seconds, so the headlight did not come on momentarily going under overpasses. I am sure in the future, they will update with a delay, but It's no big deal for me.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Lothareb said:


> I had the dealer tell me the same thing, this is how they function (stay on). I told him, if you can tell me one good reason they stay on, and the map display goes to night mode, I will believe you.
> 
> He could not give me a good reason, and I gave him the software update number, d here in this string. They gave me a loaner Tig, while they fixed my lights. And yes, The S and SE have the same issues. The loaner was an S the Tig they brought out to show me they all work this way (headlights) was an SE.
> 
> They did the software update and all is well. Sort of. I am very happy with the car, cornering lights, headlights and all the crash avoidance goodies, but what I did notice, when going under a freeway overpass, the lights come on, and shut right off again after I pass the overpass. There is no delay. The Ford Edge that I had, also with auto headlights had a delay of a few seconds, so the headlight did not come on momentarily going under overpasses. I am sure in the future, they will update with a delay, but It's no big deal for me.


Agreed, driving by an airport I swear a plane turned on my lights. Haa.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have the SEL Premium and I think the auto headlights turn on too early even though I have the setting on "late". The auto headlights on the MKVII seem better cailbrated.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I have the SEL Premium and I think the auto headlights turn on too early even though I have the setting on "late". The auto headlights on the MKVII seem better cailbrated.


Stumbled on this thread, Mk7 Golf owner here with auto headlamps and I believe I have mine set to "late" and they still come on too fast.:banghead:


----------



## Gyuri121 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Auto headlight on Se turn on off solved*

I took in to VW dealership upon Customer Service on phone arranged it for me ,they did a software update and now the headlights go on and off as it suppose to,
but now i have a new problem the dreded Auto Stanby engine on off it will not always goes of the engine in hard breakin at red light, stop sign , the icon shows as crosed if i manually turn it off, but i noticed that when engine oil is over 200 F it kiks in and it turn of engine as before, anyway i make appoitment to check this out.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Gyuri121 said:


> ...but now i have a new problem the dreded Auto Stanby engine on off it will not always goes of the engine in hard breakin at red light, stop sign , the icon shows as crosed if i manually turn it off, but i noticed that when engine oil is over 200 F it kiks in and it turn of engine as before, anyway i make appoitment to check this out.


I was worried as well when I noticed that mine did the same. Then I found that it is related to the temperature I have selected for the Auto Climate Control. In order to achiever the desired temp, the vehicle will not shut off. Works for me because when I just get in the vehicle and it's 90 degrees, I don't want it shutting down at the first red light I get to.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah there are a set of conditions required for the start stop to be active, all in the manual.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

There are many factors that go into the car deciding that it can auto stop-start. Engine temperature, engine load (A/C, etc), Ambient air temperature, and probably many more. If the car needs power for anything else it will not auto stop-start. Also if it is stopped and you do something that demands power (try turning the steering wheel when auto stopped at a light) - the engine will restart so you have power steering.

In other words, the engine will only auto stop when it has no need for anything except battery power. As soon as any system demands power, the engine will re-start.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There are many factors that go into the car deciding that it can auto stop-start. Engine temperature, engine load (A/C, etc), Ambient air temperature, and probably many more. If the car needs power for anything else it will not auto stop-start. Also if it is stopped and you do something that demands power (try turning the steering wheel when auto stopped at a light) - the engine will restart so you have power steering.
> 
> In other words, the engine will only auto stop when it has no need for anything except battery power. As soon as any system demands power, the engine will re-start.
> 
> ...


Great explanation Don!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So had the dealer check out ours today. They couldn't find a problem or a software update. Even though it was a bright sunny day and the lights were on in the auto setting. Anyone have more info on how to direct them next time around?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> So had the dealer check out ours today. They couldn't find a problem or a software update. Even though it was a bright sunny day and the lights were on in the auto setting. Anyone have more info on how to direct them next time around?


i too would like to know.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My 18' s loaner had this issue. Lights were always on in auto. I thought it was the sensor which might have been messed up but who knows. I think this is one of the first vws (Tig s) to not use the rain light sensor behind the mirror.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> So had the dealer check out ours today. They couldn't find a problem or a software update. Even though it was a bright sunny day and the lights were on in the auto setting. Anyone have more info on how to direct them next time around?


I don't think it shows up yet on a basic scan of the VIN as an available update. The service department needs to contact the VW Tech line and they will direct them on how to perform the update.

In my case, they did not see an available update and shifted the blame to the dealer from which I purchased the vehicle. They stated the issue is most likely from an alarm the dealer added and removed. When I asked them to contact the VW Tech line because this in a known issue, they did and the fix was done in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I had this issue addressed today while they were programming the remote start. Adaptation in J5xx controller. Have the paperwork at home will chime in with full number later today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

So is this something that can be fixed by us via vagcom/obdeleven? I literally just got back from doing the tail lights recall fix today and don't want to make another trip to the dealership for this.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

r_diaz13 said:


> So is this something that can be fixed by us via vagcom/obdeleven? I literally just got back from doing the tail lights recall fix today and don't want to make another trip to the dealership for this.
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


What did you had done on the tails? They replace the assembly or just the led's?

On the headlights I'm sure there is fix via VCDS but I couldn't find it so I had the dealer address it for me while they were programming my remote start.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Iljata said:


> What did you had done on the tails? They replace the assembly or just the led's?
> 
> On the headlights I'm sure there is fix via VCDS but I couldn't find it so I had the dealer address it for me while they were programming my remote start.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Replaced the inner portion of the reflector. Light bulbs are fine is just the reflector inside the housing.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Iljata said:


> What did you had done on the tails? They replace the assembly or just the led's?
> 
> On the headlights I'm sure there is fix via VCDS but I couldn't find it so I had the dealer address it for me while they were programming my remote start.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Man that's a shame. It will have to wait until I have time to make it down to the dealer again. Seems a lot of little things were missed with this car, which is a shame as I truly feel this truck is perfect for me.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Just got mine and have the same issue. Taking it in tomorrow and hoping for a quick fix.


----------



## Five20Three (Aug 3, 2011)

socialD said:


> So had the dealer check out ours today. They couldn't find a problem or a software update. Even though it was a bright sunny day and the lights were on in the auto setting. Anyone have more info on how to direct them next time around?


socialD, have you got this fixed yet? Mine is having the same issue. Brought it into the dealership today to have them fix it, but it is not fixed. They are claiming it has to do with the deAutoLED headlights that we both have installed. I am calling BS on this. I am going to plug my stock lights back in when I get home to test this theory.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Five20Three said:


> socialD, have you got this fixed yet? Mine is having the same issue. Brought it into the dealership today to have them fix it, but it is not fixed. They are claiming it has to do with the deAutoLED headlights that we both have installed. I am calling BS on this. I am going to plug my stock lights back in when I get home to test this theory.


Not yet. I haven't had another reason to go to dealer and not inclined to take it in just for this. But for that first attempt they didn't say anything about the HIDs. Just that they checked for software updates and compared to another Tig on the lot and came up empty. That took them several hours to do... So I'm hoping it becomes a known TSB before I try to take it back.


----------

